# The Grizz!



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

About 8 years ago I moved from one home to another and had not quite gotten my shop all moved (the BIG stuff - table saw, jointer, band saw, etc.). I bribed some help, hooked up my trailer, went back only to discover that my shop had been broken into the night before!

Since then I have used my jobsite table saw (been through 3 so far), folding them up and going from workshop to job site and back:hammer: I got so used to it, I stopped shopping for a permanent shop saw.
I stumbled across this one on ebay last month........

The Grizzly TSC-10L in great shape, with ALL original parts including blade guard, mitre gauge, dado insert, even the original operators manual! Very well cared for, a little minor surface rust on the table (15 minutes with some WD and steel wool) and a worn belt (10 bucks at the local Ace). It even came with a couple nice blades, a featherboard, push stick..........

OK, so it's no Unisaw, and it's 22 years old, but it cuts great (even with the stock fence - I'll be working on that), has plenty of power, and only cost me about $250 (round trip to Dearborn included)!

And my jobsite table saw is back in my tool trailer where it belongs!


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I wish I had that saw. I wish I had that dog too. Trade you for a cat.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

looking good... the dog I meant... :lol:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The dog and the saw look great! Seems to me that saw is worthy of a blade and a fence upgrade. The blade has a huge impact on the end performance for not so much money...it's worth doing sooner than later....grab a fence in due time. :yes:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice saw but I didn't know Grizzly made such tiny table saws (judging from the second photo).


----------



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

knotscott said:


> The dog and the saw look great! Seems to me that saw is worthy of a blade and a fence upgrade. The blade has a huge impact on the end performance for not so much money...it's worth doing sooner than later....grab a fence in due time. :yes:


The blade is a spare I had to put on the other day when my partner wanted to use the saw - he cut through a deck screw lenghtwise..... And the dog? His name is Zed - I built him out of some old brick and mortar I found on a jobsite..........:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Never..*

Loan out your tools, your guns, or your motorcycle...:blink:
He has his own blade now? :laughing:
NIce job on the dog, Good Boy, Zed!

Caution: My first cut on my new 5HP Powermatic 68, 12" was a piece of knotty pine from a crate. Rip cut, no splitter or blade guard.
The wood closed up on the back of the blade and it exploded across the room. That sucker will launch wood! Safety Glasses! Always use a splitter when ripping lumber from trees. Some times it's under internal stress and the saw kerf will close back up causing a kickback.



BlackWater said:


> The blade is a spare I had to put on the other day when my partner wanted to use the saw - he cut through a deck screw lenghtwise..... And the dog? His name is Zed - I built him out of some old brick and mortar I found on a jobsite..........:laughing:


----------

